# awesome idea...a thread brought to you by JPaycheck



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lorian, this is a fantastic idea and something that has annoyed me for ages. If I want to post in my journal/log I have to search for it and find then end.

At the top near setting can we have a button to click that will take us to a page of our choice? Ideally the very end so we can post an update easier?

I know right, how awesome am I?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Come on Lorian, just admit its a great idea.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

awsome. you are awsome jp !! :bounce:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Yes and no..

It can't be customizable on a per user basis.

However..

I can add new options so that you can quickly jump to your own threads and/or posts. Good plan?

L


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I like that. Although JPaycheck, just sub to your journal and then you wont need to search for it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Yes and no..
> 
> It can't be customizable on a per user basis.
> 
> ...


DAMN! I loved the idea of clicking 'log' and getting taken to your own log.

It depends how that would be, the subscription part is already great if you ask me, I just wanted an easy way to get to my log. I suppose if you added a button or seperated the subscription section into threads that you subscribed too and threads you created?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> I like that. Although JPaycheck, just sub to your journal and then you wont need to search for it.


I have but its me that updates it. Even if someone hasn't posted I still need to update, so I have to physically search for it because theyres no new posts and it doesn't show in the subscription section due to this, get me?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Click 'Quick Links' at the top then click 'Subscribed Threads'.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Click 'Quick Links' at the top then click 'Subscribed Threads'.


I have 763 subscribed threads, it would be far easier to just go to the journal section!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I have 763 subscribed threads, it would be far easier to just go to the journal section!


Well then I guess you need to stop being such a UK-M whore and whittle is down to a controllable amount.

:cowboy:


----------

